# Any groomer have pictures of a groomed chocolate cockapoo? Bathe in Kitchen sink?



## XyKo

Been searching online and all I get are pups pictures. I am taking my cockapoo for a grooming this week and want to see some pictures of groom chocolate cockapoos. 

And is it okay to bathe my dog in the kitchen sink? I have been doing it quite a few times now since it have one of those retractable hose, and it is the right size for the dog also. Also is the Espree brand good? I currently use the Plum Perfect shampoo and the condition moisturizer.


----------



## Pepper

Well it depends on the type of cockapoo(stupid, stupid name)

What type of fur/hair does it have?


----------



## Love's_Sophie

I don't have any color specific cocker mixes, but I do have one of a black one, and he is done in a 3\4 blade all over, with a Bichon type head...you can see it in the "Before and Afters" thread in this very forum...I think there are some other mixes in there, too, that might represent what you would like done to your dog...


----------



## Graco22

Color has alot less to do with the type of cut than type of hair your dog has. Being a mix, hair texture and type can vary alot. That can affect the type/length of cut your dog would look best in. Like Sophie suggested, look thru the pictures in the before/after thread, and if nothing there is similar to what you are looking for, look around online. Your groomer should be able to help you with what hairstyles will look best on your particular pup. Do you have a photos of her? We could help give you ideas if that is what you are looking for. I have seen cockapoos that look great with schnauzer faces, some looks best with round teddy faces, etc..With the right hair type, you could do lots of different cuts. Porti trims usually look nice, bichon trims, and if you are really bold, you could try kerry blue trims, bedlinton trim, etc.  No one ever wants to do anything like that around here.


----------



## XyKo

This is Hershey. Also on Christmas, a few days after I adopted him, his hair was so long that I used a scissor and trimmed him. So one side is like somewhat 1-1.5" while the other is 2-2.5". So if I take him to a groomer, would they be able to figure something out to make him more even? The only thing that I am worry about is that he go outside to potty. I noticed that he gets cold and shivers even with the current coat. Which makes me wondering if I should wait a few weeks to a month before going to the groomer, so his hair can be somewhat longer and have a longer type cut.


----------



## Graco22

Aw, he is adorable. He has a nice wavy coat, so most lengths will look good on him. I think a round, teddy face will look cute too. The top of his head is a bit short to get a nice round face right now, but it will grow back. A groomer can certainly even him up. If you are concerned about him being cold, you can wait, just make sure you are keeping him well brushed and combed out, as if he gets matts, he will have to be cut short. When its cold out, a half and inch more of hair really isn't going to make much of a difference. If its cold, its cold, and just let him out to potty, and back in. You could do many different trims on him. Find a pic of something you like, and give it a try. You can try different cuts to see what you like best too.


----------



## Love's_Sophie

To be honest, I wouldn't wait too long, especially because he is a puppy, who is probably going though coat changes, which may make brushing\combing out even more essential, and even then, he may seem to matt up almost immediately after being brushed out. Get rid of some of the 'older puppy coat' and matting won't occur quite so quickly. 

Your groomer should be able to do a 1 1\2 on him, and that will leave a decent length AND blend in the shorter areas that you have left. 

If you're concerned about him being chilly, there are several types of doggie coats available; and if he's like most of our small dogs, he won't really venture outside for too long a time in the winter, anyway, so length really doesn't matter.  That and his coat isn't truly designed for 'warmth' in the winter; he doesn't have the shorter dense undercoat like a husky does, who IS created for cold weather. Just a thought. 

As far as bathing at home, I bathe my Poodle puppy at home all the time, if I'm not working at one of the shops; I towel dry him, and thoroughly dry him on low with my dryer, mist him with a conditioner\dematter\antistat spray, then brush and comb through him. Just use good quality products, and you should be fine.


----------



## XyKo

Just picked Hershey up from the groomer. I am a little disappointed on his new looks. Looks more skinny/poodle type. I told them to not cut it too short. Now he looks like a cat. Well hopefully he feel much better about himself. They did a good cleaning on his stomach though and he was able to socialize/play with other small dogs while waiting at the inhouse daycare.

What do you think?








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## GroovyGroomer777

You would have to be blind to think he looks like a cat. He's got a real sweet face and I like the groom.


----------



## XyKo

Maybe I'm just too used to seeing him with more hair which made him bigger. I'll get use to this in a day.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777

That's the spirit!
I know I always feel GREAT when I get a short cut in the summer (my husband won't let me go any shorter than my ears, though. If I was a dog, I'd love to take it allllll off!)


----------



## Graco22

This is the second time this week I have the term "looks like a cat." I had a new client that was unhappy with her previous groomers cut, said the dog looked like a cat...I didn't ask further, but was left wondering...what does she mean? Can you explain what makes you think cat? I dont' see it myself, but I would like to know what exactly you mean, so I can know for future "cat" references from owners. 

I think he looks very cute. Its shorter than he was, but he is all nice and even now, and he looked uneven and scruffy before. When he gets a bit longer, if you can keep him matt free, just go back and tell them you want him left longer than last time. Its easier to go back to the same groomer (every groomer I know keeps records of what they do on each pet) because they can look at his card and go accordingly. If you go to a new groomer, you are starting from scratch again with getting them to understand the length you want him. I think they did a nice job. Nice and even, fluffy, cute round face, etc. I like more hair on the bridge of the nose on those long faced dogs, but it doesn't look like he had much there to begin with. Very cute. Give it a few days to get used to.


----------



## Tankstar

lol I always find it funny when some one buys a poodle mix, and then doesnt want it took look like one. (we actually had a lady bring in her purebred toy poode. and we asked what she wanted us to do, her response "Dont make her look like a poodle" And ours way (at the same time) "Do you know what breed she is?" lol)

was he matted? could be a reason why he had to be brought down so much. 
I think he looks fine in his new cut.


----------



## XyKo

No he was not matted. Just that I told them to even him out due to me snipping him with the scissor a month ago. It was like 1-1.5" on one side and 2-3" on the other. I didn't expect them to make it .75-1" all around. But the new look looks great now. Been playing around with him earlier and he seems like he's enjoying his new cut. 

For the phrase "looking like a cat", I think that many first timer dog owner like myself have a picture of how we wanted our dog to look. This can be due to us getting accustom to his previous looks: longer, thicker, more hair. And when we went the groomer, we would never expect the outcome to be really short. Definitely when the dog is really skinny and with shorter hair, from a distant away with the view from the rear, it does resemble like a cat. 

Skinny dogs with fluffy hair, trimmed to .75-1" will looks even skinnier.

Now only if I can find a reasonably price doggy daycare which fit my budget as a college student. Hershey didn't even want to leave because he was having so much fun with other small dogs. And when we arrive home, he was so tired that he actually fell asleep on my lap within minutes. But first thing first, I have to get him neuter before I can sign up for any daycares.


----------



## dansamy

I think it is too short, but he was kinda long/overgrown prior.


----------



## Pepper

I think it looks good, but do agree, they could have left it a little longer.

Just tell them the next time.


----------



## Graco22

Well, if the shortest spots were close to an inch, then the groomer has to go to that length to get it even, and has to do that all over, or it won't be even all over. Unfortunately, we only have attachments in certain lengths, which is why it may be closer to .75 inches..but really, thats only a quarter inch difference, and he will grow that much in a month or less. 

I do think that its hard for a new owner to understand what their dog is going to look like after that first cut, and it can be a shock. Luckily, its only hair, and it will grow back before you know it. And next time you take him in, you will have a better idea of what to expect, and can ask for a longer trim. 

I understand what you are saying about looking like a cat. Its the body style then..the skinny/sleek look, not so much the face, etc. Thank you for clearing that up for me. I personally dont see that in him, but I get what you are saying about him looking much skinnier/shorter haired. 

I hope you can find a doggy daycare that is within your budget. They are SO nice because your pup gets to play and socialize and then comes home all worn out. Even if its once a week, it will still benefit him. But yes, neuter first..that will help him come out of the skinny/gangly stage too.


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Pepper said:


> I think it looks good, but do agree, they could have left it a little longer.
> 
> Just tell them the next time.



I think if we had been there, and felt and tried different snap ons on the dog to find the proper length, we might actually be able to say that it was done too short. If there were spots that were about an inch long, then certainly, to prevent 'holes' or a really funky appreance, the groomer would have had to clip him a bit shorter than the owner might have expected. 

To the OP...next time, take him in to get groomed BEFORE deciding to take your own scissors after him...that way the groomers have all the hair they need to work with, in order to keep him long.


----------



## Mom2Sadie

Here's my guy "after".


----------



## Graco22

Very cute. Really nice groom on him too!


----------



## DJsMom

Oh, I think Hershey looks GREAT! He is just adorable, I really love the color & the groom!

Your guy is adorable too Mom2Sadie!


----------

